# Just heard one of my songs on the radio



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My bassist just called and held the phone up to the radio. One of my songs was playing.


That's a pretty cool feeling.:banana:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Congratulations Milkman!! That would be very cool. What song is it and can you post it so we can hear it as well. :banana:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> Congratulations Milkman!! That would be very cool. What song is it and can you post it so we can hear it as well. :banana:


The song was Brant County Line and you can hear it on my MySpace site.

http://www.myspace.com/wwwmyspacecomtommyknockers
And thank you.


It's a nice feeling. Reminds me a bit of a scene from Spinal Tap, but I'll take it, LOL.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2007)

Christmas Eve morning. About 7:30 am. 2003. First time I heard one of the tracks I played on on the radio. It never gets old. Here's a tip for Canadian musicians: record a Christmas album. The radio stations are hard pressed for fresh CanCon tracks during the holidays. Great way to get radio play.

Congrats Milkman. Hopefully SOCAN was listening as well. Even better than hearing yourself on the radio is getting your performance royalty cheques.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Just listened to it on MySpace. I like it. May have to buy the CD at some point.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks a lot guys.

It's been a good day for a few reasons. This didn't hurt.:rockon:


----------



## CobaltBlue72 (Jun 3, 2007)

wow thats pretty badass, I'd love to hear one of my songs on the radio... well hearing one of my songs recorded would be pretty great too lol.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

congrats.
no matter how many times it happens it's always cool.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

That's quite cool, n'est-ce pas? Happened to me once when CBC had a weak moment, LOL!

Congratulations!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well I've heard tracks that I PLAYED on on the radio on a number of occasions, but this is the first time one of my own songs came out of the magic box to my ears.


I rather liked it, LOL.


And thanks


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Great stuff! Do you guys play locally?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamstrung said:


> Great stuff! Do you guys play locally?



Thanks,

Yes we do clubs locally. We're still waiting for the phone to ring on a couple of rooms in Hamilton.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i envy you, bro'!

i am looking forward to _someday_ hearing my own band on the radio!

-dh


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

Congrats Milkman!...............:rockon2:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Good tune, congrats on the airplay.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

good stuff! Definitely must be cool feeling to hear your own material getting airplay, congrats milkman!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

It's a small thing but for me it's just a special little milestone. :rockon2:


I'm still living the dream.


Keeps me sane (more or less).


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

Milkman... I've visited your Myspace page... Just watch the youtube video: A Penny For Your Thoughts... Wow... that sound good, I REALLY like this song. Exactly what I like to play. Execution and technique is nice... GOOD JOB... We want more...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

millenium_03 said:


> Milkman... I've visited your Myspace page... Just watch the youtube video: A Penny For Your Thoughts... Wow... that sound good, I REALLY like this song. Exactly what I like to play. Execution and technique is nice... GOOD JOB... We want more...


Hey thanks!

I appreciate the kind words. More clips will be posted.


I love the song too. Peter Frampton is better than many people realize.


----------

